# Hitting 50K, what are top of the line parts to use?



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey everyone,
So i'm somewhat decent with the electronics aspect in cars, but the engine has always been a foreign concept to me. I'm around 51K miles now and looking to do a tuneup. I dont want to go to a shop empty handed and just have them do a tune up with generic parts. I am willing to invest some money in parts if they are good quality that will ultimately pay off either by better gas mileage, longer engine life, or better performance (stock 1.4L engine). I just want to keep my baby as young as possible for as long as possible. Does anyone have any recommendations for parts?

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

List the services and mileages of what has been done please.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

There was a engine temperature sensor replaced @ 45K miles. Tire changes and oil (synthetic) changes as needed. Besides this, I haven't done much to the car.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Sorry, I forgot to mention that my car is an automatic with the manual override (rarely used).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OK - here's what I would do at this point then:

Brake fluid replacement - every 30K/3 years
ATF fluid replacement - put in the AMSOil fluid every 45K
Oil Change if needed
Cabin Air filter (once a year DIY)
Tire rotation/balancing if needed

Only do an alignment if the car is pulling to one side or the other and after you balance/rotate the tires and ensure they're all at the same PSI.

A lot of places will try to hit you for a lot of services that you don't need. To avoid this download the 2015 Cruze manual and look at use the severe service schedule in the back.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh lubricate your caliper sliders as well. Nobody thinks about that but they should be done once a year to prevent them seizing up and affecting brake performance. It will take 15 minutes tops. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> OK - here's what I would do at this point then:
> 
> Brake fluid replacement - every 30K/3 years
> ATF fluid replacement - put in the AMSOil fluid every 45K
> ...


The Signature Series ATF from AMSOIL is rated for 2x severe service in all vehicles, including trucks that do constant towing. The interval would be 90k miles for the AMSOIL Signature Series ATF, but 45k miles if using the AMSOIL OE ATF. 

I would also recommend considering the replacement of the turbo oil feed line as preventive maintenance as it seems they start leaking at 50k miles.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Check your sway bar links for looseness in the ball joints and adjust your rear brakes if your car has drums


----------

